# Tesla 3 Safety When Charging



## meTezla3 (1 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I'm a new member, since I have to charge my Tesla outside, I wonder if there any features that let me drive away when the cable is plugged in. It's just my thought, because while charging the drive mode won't be available which if anything wrong happen you can't drive away.
For Example: While charging, and someone try to rob you, there is nothing you can do since your car will stuck in one place unless you disconnect the charger. 
I know it has never happen to anyone before, but it's something good to know if there is away for you to drive away if you sense danger.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

No, it's not possible to put the car in Drive while it is charging. If someone tries to rob you, it's probably best to let them if they are armed (unless you can defend yourself and are sure you can do it before they react).


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

android04 said:


> No, it's not possible to put the car in Drive while it is charging. If someone tries to rob you, it's probably best to let them if they are armed (unless you can defend yourself and are sure you can do it before they react).


That's not really safe to do if they're armed, unless you're into martial arts or something. The safest way is just to get out and run as fast as you can away from there - and take your phone and key with you. They're probably not going to chase you, and the car will be sitting there like a brick, so they'll leave frustrated.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

JasonF said:


> That's not really safe to do if they're armed, unless you're into martial arts or something. The safest way is just to get out and run as fast as you can away from there - and take your phone and key with you. They're probably not going to chase you, and the car will be sitting there like a brick, so they'll leave frustrated.


I agree. I'm leaving it up to each individual's judgement, experience, and any self-protection equipment they might have on them. Then there's the quick decision to make in wether it is worth defending yourself (in the case your life is threatened) or if it's better to let the thieves take your wallet or car (in the case where your life isn't really threatened).


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

There are the equivalent situations at gas stations ALL the time.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

wa4yih said:


> There are the equivalent situations at gas stations ALL the time.


The difference is that no ICE car (that I know of) uses gas nozzle attachment as a kill switch for the drivetrain. Part of the reason that fuel hoses have break away joints and automatic shutoff valves is because of people driving off with nozzles attached (either due to forgetfulness or emergency escapes).

I haven't tested but I wonder if unlocking the charge latch via the screen or app would serve to override the Tesla drivetrain kill switch. I don't think it does since the latch isn't the only way that our cars confirm the wand is attached and, in cold weather, it may not even engage.

Now You Know (YouTube) did a bit of a series on this specific issue where they asked for people to submit prototype solutions for emergency escape maneuvers. There were some decent ideas but I don't know if any ever got past the prototype stage.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

skygraff said:


> The difference is that no ICE car (that I know of) uses gas nozzle attachment as a kill switch for the drivetrain. Part of the reason that fuel hoses have break away joints and automatic shutoff valves is because of people driving off with nozzles attached (either due to forgetfulness or emergency escapes).
> 
> I haven't tested but I wonder if unlocking the charge latch via the screen or app would serve to override the Tesla drivetrain kill switch. I don't think it does since the latch isn't the only way that our cars confirm the wand is attached and, in cold weather, it may not even engage.
> 
> Now You Know (YouTube) did a bit of a series on this specific issue where they asked for people to submit prototype solutions for emergency escape maneuvers. There were some decent ideas but I don't know if any ever got past the prototype stage.


The screen or app only allows you to stop charging, it doesn't control the latch for the charging wand. Therefore it will not let you put it in drive until you press the button on the wand and the car unlocks it.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

android04 said:


> The screen or app only allows you to stop charging, it doesn't control the latch for the charging wand. Therefore it will not let you put it in drive until you press the button on the wand and the car unlocks it.


Even pressing the button wouldn't suffice. The wand has to be physically pulled out/removed before drive can be engaged.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I THINK, technically you COULD if in a true emergency STOP Charging with the APP, and then UNLOCK the charging port with the app, which does unlock the male/female port lock. Granted driving away at speed while the handle is still in the female port, but even unlocked it could come out at an angle which would most likely damage the port..

One COULD try and drive away with a hard left turn MAYBE allowing the perpendicular force to be lessened, but it’s no guarantee at all.

but nothing in that situation is ideal.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

android04 said:


> The screen or app only allows you to stop charging, it doesn't control the latch for the charging wand. Therefore it will not let you put it in drive until you press the button on the wand and the car unlocks it.


I realized that I'm wrong about the screen and app not showing an unlock option. Just checked and the app shows "Unlock Charge Port" only after the car is done charging to the level you specify.

And I still don't think it will let you put it in drive even if you unlock it that way as long as the wand is in the port. If I remember to I'll try it when I go to work, but I'm pretty sure there's no workaround.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

android04 said:


> I realized that I'm wrong about the screen and app not showing an unlock option. Just checked and the app shows "Unlock Charge Port" only after the car is done charging to the level you specify.
> 
> And I still don't think it will let you put it in drive even if you unlock it that way as long as the wand is in the port. If I remember to I'll try it when I go to work, but I'm pretty sure there's no workaround.


Technically when the car is charging, in the APP you should see two things under the charging screen.. STOP CHARGING and UNLOCK CHARGING PORT.. do you not see both of these when charging?

one shouldn’t need to wait till the car is near any specific charging level.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The best safety you can have is don't be oblivious to your surroundings. Keep looking around, make eye contact with everyone who approaches. 

First, that will unnerve anyone who is approaching with ill intentions because they no longer have the element of surprise. And if that doesn't work, you might be able to get the feeling that they're up to no good, and manage to pull the cord and leave before they get to you (mind you, getting out and doing stuff might also unnerve them).


----------

